# Spalted Red Oak Predator Call



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Had an evening off, a little weather blew through and cooled the shop off early, and I just took a fresh batch of Spalted Red Oak stock out the stabilizing pot the other day. Not to mention 2 of the nieces were out with rugrats in tow, and 3 kids under 5 in the house is a bit much... So I had turn a piece of it! 

Board is modified duck call toneboard with 010 Duralar Reed, compliments of THO Game Calls. Finish is NUMEROUS coats of CA. Started with thin, stepped up to Medium to build the finish faster.



















Close up on call body sides 1 and 2.





Close up on call body sides 3 and 4.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice grain....looks finished well too....


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Not a blemish anywhere in the finish on that one. Smeared CA on it for an hour or two, I'd guess 25 layers or more, wet sanded to 2000 grit, then polished out on the Beal system. Finish is pretty much flawless on this one. It turned out real purty!!

Toneboard isn't glued in as cause for the small gap seen under it in pictures above, she'll get a small bead of epoxy there to glue the board in place. Not a real popular tone board, although it is a great one. Have the call up for sale on a Predator Hunting forum I frequent, and gave them the option of swapping it out for a more popular board if so desired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

